# Acne and steroids



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been running test for a while but didn't start breaking out till recently.  I thought the breaking out would be caused by the hormones

Is their a difference with in different ugls that could also cause this?

Btw I picked up a back scrubber and started taking a shower right after lifting and it starting to get better but not quickly.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 12, 2012)

If you use gear you get acne part of the game bro


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 12, 2012)

Go tanning.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

I have Really bad Bacne on and off gear, it is just fucking genetics... Anyways i started using 20mg Accutane yesterday so hoping it will start working soon, and what i got is legit lol....


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> If you use gear you get acne part of the game bro



I didn't get it till 6 months in though I thought it was wired that's all.  Or maybe I was pinning bunk shit for six months lol at me


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Go tanning.



Yeah I was thinking that is part of it cause in the summer(when I started) I'm always out side with no shirt and in my pool.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I have Really bad Bacne on and off gear, it is just fucking genetics... Anyways i started using 20mg Accutane yesterday so hoping it will start working soon, and what i got is legit lol....



I was thinking about that but I read the side effects list on that and decided it wasn't bad enough.

I just didn't know it there was a difference in different oils or ba that might have cause it seeing as how I've used 5 different ugls since I started.  Sounds like it just caught up with me.  Oh well my GF doesn't really give a fuck so why should I.


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I was thinking about that but I read the side effects list on that and decided it wasn't bad enough.
> 
> I just didn't know it there was a difference in different oils or ba that might have cause it seeing as how I've used 5 different ugls since I started.  Sounds like it just caught up with me.  Oh well my GF doesn't really give a fuck so why should I.




I wasn't gonna use it neither my wife loves popping them lol, but it just sux to be jacked and tanned but somewhat self conscious about having Zits on your back the size of loonies.(i am not exaggerating)


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah i don't really want to take off my shirt that much right now but I'm hoping I can get it to subside with a back scrubber.  

Thanks for the responses guys


----------



## independent (Jan 12, 2012)

Make sure your estrogen is in check too.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 12, 2012)

If you want to get rid of acne dont go straight to accutane talk to a guy on here brundel he might be able to help imosted pm him bro!


----------



## Imosted (Jan 12, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> If you want to get rid of acne dont go straight to accutane talk to a guy on here brundel he might be able to help imosted pm him bro!



I had acne since 14, went to skin specialist a bunch of times used different soaps, creams,  and so on...nothing worked...so we will see what happens, anyways anyone used MPresearch stuff?


----------



## thedaperdan (Jan 12, 2012)

novadex really screwed me with acne which is why im heasitant to go on any cycle


----------



## Junkboxer (Jan 12, 2012)

1000mg time-released vitamin b-5

amazon has them

they are a god send, especially the fact that they are time released. i take 3 or 4 a day and my acne is almost gone. i ran out of the b-5 a few days ago, my back is starting to look like a slice of pizza.

ps, how has nobody mentioned b-5 for acne yet?!?!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 12, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I had acne since 14, went to skin specialist a bunch of times used different soaps, creams,  and so on...nothing worked...so we will see what happens, anyways anyone used MPresearch stuff?



Acne is in my genes.  When I pinned the juice it was fucking horrible, it hit my upper back and neck.   Accutane is a god send miracle but I suffered because my docs put me on 80mg and the side effects were rough (not nearly as bad as tren though).

You can try these guy's recommandations that really won't do a thing or you can use 20mg for a few months and be cleared up.  It's your call.


----------



## manickanuck (Jan 13, 2012)

like almost everything when it comes to different people. Genetics!!  Ive ran awesome hg gear and had one pimple break out. ive never had many zits so im not prone to it like some are. everyone is different


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 13, 2012)

Guys I have acne forever, just part of my genetics. Im 36 now and still have it. Yes its worse on gear.
The fact are this:

Steroids make more free test in the body.
More free test gets converted into DHT and E2
The higher the test, the faster the conversion the worse the acne.

Control the conversion and reduce the symptoms!!

ARIMIDEX boys arimidex.

If you say "oh im taking arimidex" if your not in the 3-5mg range your not doing enough.
.25 eod is the recomended. .5 e3d as well.
BUT.....

I been running .5 on tuesday, 1mg wednesday, .5 saturday, 1mg sunday.
So far the acne has been getting much better, I have yet to talk with my doc about my last blood tests so have not started upping the dose yet.

More things you can do:
Shower twice a day
dont use soap it dries out the skin and casuse oil production to increase, just hangout int he shower with hot water and let it roll off!
Change sheets and pillow cases twice a week
Change your shirt twice a day
Take additional anti oxidents
Take additional B5


IN MY EXPERIENCE:
ACNE TAKES 2-3-4 WEEKS TO FORM PROPERLY SO ANYTHING YOU DO TODAY WILL TAKE JUST AS LONG TO SHOW RESULTS.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 13, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I have been running test for a while but didn't start breaking out till recently.  I thought the breaking out would be caused by the hormones
> 
> Is their a difference with in different ugls that could also cause this?
> 
> Btw I picked up a back scrubber and started taking a shower right after lifting and it starting to get better but not quickly.



I had the same issue also picked up a back scrubber with acne was and mine is starting to clear up as well. Thank god. it looked like someone beat my back with a bag of dimes , they were every where.


----------



## pieguy (Jan 13, 2012)

Imosted said:


> I had acne since 14, went to skin specialist a bunch of times used different soaps, creams,  and so on...nothing worked...so we will see what happens, anyways anyone used MPresearch stuff?



I get all my ancillaries from MPresearch and I haven't been disappointed yet. Haven't heard anything bad either from others. Their caber is the best deal out there and their accutane is very affordable.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mines gotten a lot better in the last week or so since the double showers a day and the back scrubber and clean and clear body wash and astringent.  I should probably start using an ai again but I'm not really prone to gyno so I figured why stay on it.  And I need to get another blood test I haven't had one in months.  I just get an ear full after I get them from my doc she doesn't like that I use steroids and I'm as messed up as I am.  I have a lot of injuries from snowboarding and car accidents.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2012)

Never had one zit on my back or shoulders until I touched gear. Same goes for my chest. Tren was the worst. 

I just deal with it. It takes a long time after PCT for it to go away though. Like 2-3 months. 

Nothing like walking into the bathroom and wiping a papertowel across your face and making it look like you just fried some chicken.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Never had one zit on my back or shoulders until I touched gear. Same goes for my chest. Tren was the worst.
> 
> I just deal with it. It takes a long time after PCT for it to go away though. Like 2-3 months.
> 
> Nothing like walking into the bathroom and wiping a papertowel across your face and making it look like you just fried some chicken.



Hahah fried chicken.


----------



## Junkboxer (Jan 13, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> 1000mg time-released vitamin b-5
> 
> amazon has them
> 
> ...


i seriously have to reiterate this. 

http://www.amazon.com/Acid-Pantothenic-1000mg-Timed-Release/dp/B000NZDN2Y

please buy this and take at least 3 a day.


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 13, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Mines gotten a lot better in the last week or so since the double showers a day and the back scrubber and clean and clear body wash and astringent. I should probably start using an ai again but I'm not really prone to gyno so I figured why stay on it. And I need to get another blood test I haven't had one in months. I just get an ear full after I get them from my doc she doesn't like that I use steroids and I'm as messed up as I am. I have a lot of injuries from snowboarding and car accidents.


 

Um AI is not about gyno at all, its about estrogen levels and that is what CAUSES gyno.....

If your not on AI, and your doing 500mg a week, your E2 level will be over 400 for sure. I was on 750mg a week and E2 was at 880 ish.

Too much estrogen causes so many issues in men its crazy. Get some tests done bro!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Make sure your estrogen is in check too.


 

Bigmoe for the win!

Most forget about this, and get the acne during PCT because they screw up their A/I.


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Make sure your estrogen is in check too.


 

This. 

Has op switched AI's recently?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 13, 2012)

SFW said:


> This.
> 
> Has op switched AI's recently?



Nah I stopped taking adex a while ago to see of gyno would set in and I don't seem to have any Problems with gyno at all and I haven't gotten bloods in months so I should probably go get updated bloods and get back on adex.  I just figured if I didnt have any probs with gyno I was cool with out an ai. And probably try the b-5 too can't hurt.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 13, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Never had one zit on my back or shoulders until I touched gear. Same goes for my chest. Tren was the worst.
> 
> I just deal with it. It takes a long time after PCT for it to go away though. Like 2-3 months.
> 
> Nothing like walking into the bathroom and wiping a papertowel across your face and making it look like you just fried some chicken.



Maybe that is it.. this is my first run with tren hex and my back broke out from top to bottom and side to side. Never had this issue with any of my other runs that did not have tren. I would just a small break out on or after pct but it was nothing to even talk about.


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 14, 2012)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Nah I stopped taking adex a while ago to see of gyno would set in and I don't seem to have any Problems with gyno at all and I haven't gotten bloods in months so I should probably go get updated bloods and get back on adex. I just figured if I didnt have any probs with gyno I was cool with out an ai. And probably try the b-5 too can't hurt.


 
Just put your adex dose at .25 or .5mg ED or E2d be consistant and see how it works out after a month or two.

I think consistancy is the key.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 23, 2012)

I started using foremeron.  And my acne has gone down quite a bit most is gone. It only been about 2 weeks maybe a little less.  So all who stated it was my estrogen were correct and thanks for the help to all.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 23, 2012)

Accutane brotha!!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 23, 2012)

Go to your doctor and ask for Bactrim DS. Fantastic antibiotic for acne. Annihilates the bacteria that cause it. It won't help oily skin, but will prevent that oil from turning into infected pimples. Worked very well for me. Clomid makes me break out, and HCG at 500iu in one pin does too. I take my HCG at a lower dose ED now instead and am gonna do bactrim during my pct. Most guys I know get it off cycle or from eq and tren.


----------

